# Ese pods on duo temp pro?



## Moor (Sep 14, 2016)

My wife has zero interest in learning to use our new sage and constantly asks me to get the old nespresso machine back so I'm wondering if I can use ese pods on my duo temp pro? I have seen vague references that it's possible but can't find anything concrete.


----------



## pendodave (Feb 27, 2017)

Sad that there has been no response to this.

I've just got a DTP, and have a hand grinder (knock hausgrind), other members of the family like the look of the machine, but may not be so keen on the grinding.

So has anyone had any success using pods? If so, which baskets work best, and which pods are any good.

Failing a response, I guess I'll have to just bite the bullet and buy some...


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

For E61 machines, single pod filter baskets are available: They are like very shallow single baskets.

Don't know if pod baskets are available for DTP....but you can try 1 or even 2 ese pods in the single DTP basket


----------

